# Halloween songs CD



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Just wanted to give a heads up. I love and collect Halloween music and have a large collection. I just recently found a cd out of England that has alot of old Halloween tunes I haven't heard before. It is a 2 cd set filled with great old stuff and the price is right. Just wanted to let any interested parties know.

you can find it here

Amazon.com: Halloween-The Best Of - Various: [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@61RCHEDe6oL


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Checking their list of suppliers, they do have a few that ship from the US.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

There appear to be a few duplicates in their collection. But hey, if there's enough there to make you happy then go for it!
There are some obscure pieces in this set, most of the known pieces I already have in one collection or another.


----------

